

All startup school talks as individual videos - abstractbill
http://blog.justin.tv/2008/04/startup-school.html

======
ryan
These are also going up, with slides, at
<http://www.omnisio.com/startupschool08>

~~~
volida
the quality is better at omnisio

------
pistoriusp
Can you guys recommend any of these? I found DHH's talk to be very good.

~~~
bdr
My other favorites were Paul Buchheit and Peter Norvig, but it depends what
you like. Here are my summaries:

David Lawee: Launch quickly! Google buys technology and people.

Sam Altman: How and when to get funding for your startup. Easy and detailed
explanations.

Jack Sheridan: There are four important legal areas to consider for your
startup: Who owns the company? Who owns the tech? Who controls the company?
Who gets what in case of liquidity? Analysis of each of these.

Paul Graham: like the "Be Good" essay, but much more fun in-person

Greg McAdoo: What Sequoia looks for: big total market, company that defines a
new category, rapid iteration, accumulated advantage.

DHH: "Step 2: Price!" In the context of the prior two talks, this one was
explosive. Aggressively stated position that differs from the implicit
philosophy of the rest of startup school, and a certain Web 2.0 scene in
general.

Paul Buchheit: Inspirational. Leave your job if you feel drained. Left Intel
for Google. Then left Google. What if Woz had stayed at HP?

Jeff Bezos: AWS is great! It's scales up and down elastically!

Arrington: "I genuinely look up to entrepeneurs." Roosevelt "man in the arena"
quote. Engage in dialog with people who criticize you.

Marc Andreessen: Read "The Black Swan". High-level philosophy. Experiences in
the first bubble. How to avoid mediocrity in growing your company.

Peter Norvig: Nerdy math/algorithms fun. "It's more agile to work with data
than code."

------
TrevorJ
this is a great resource! Thanks for posting about this one!

------
thomasswift
thanks justintv guys

